# Conceal Carry Weapon for girlfriend



## uchacker11 (Mar 3, 2009)

My girlfriend will be turning 21 in about a month and wants a semi-auto to carry. She cannot handle a lot of recoil and wants a subcompact to easily fit into her purse. I was thinking of either a Glock or a HK P2000SK. 

What would be some good guns to look at?


----------



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

I'd say anything in a 9mm would work for her. The recoil is minimal. I personally like the M&P compact or the Beretta PX4 storm sub compact.

To demonstrate the recoil here's my wife shooting her P99AS one handed. Granted this is a full size pistol but it's also one handed. She's pretty tiny too.






*edit* sorry for the crappy quality, I shot it on my phone


----------



## uchacker11 (Mar 3, 2009)

ok I think that I am going to take her to shoot the Glock 26 and maybe the 31, just to see if she like .357 SIG. Would .357 SIG be enough power for protection?


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

The sig 357 would definitely provide good stopping power but I would recommend against it for two reasons, the cost of ammo and the muzzle blast. Stick with a 9mm for her. The Glock 26 is a nice weapon also look at the Springfield xd, which is a very nice pistol as well. Also I am a big fan of the Sig 239 in 9mm.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Small and reliable, the best I've tried has been an XD9SC. Seriously though, take her to a shop or three and get as amny into her hands as you can. Let her find out for herself what fits and feels best to her and her hands. All you'll get on the internet is opinions and conjecture. If at all possible, test drive before you buy. Polys are lighter and so grip fit and feel is a little more critical to manage recoil.


----------



## uchacker11 (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah I plan on spending a lot of time at the range, as I just got my USP and am preparing to get my Concealed Carry. So I plan on taking her along and was just wondering which guns to start out with. Unfortunately, the range I go to doesn't offer SIGs or Springfields to rent, so I am kind of stuck to glocks and rugers.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

uchacker11 said:


> My girlfriend will be turning 21 in about a month and wants a semi-auto to carry. She cannot handle a lot of recoil and wants a subcompact to easily fit into her purse. I was thinking of either a Glock or a HK P2000SK.
> 
> What would be some good guns to look at?


After taking my wife to the range with my Sig, I know this... 1st thing to ask is if she has a clear understanding how to properly operate and holster/carry a semi-auto? Though carried in the purse, I'd highly recommend having it properly holstered to cover the trigger. I wouldn't have any gun loose unless it was a double-action revolver with about 1000lbs of trigger pull. hehehe

Glocks are simple as no external decockers, hammers, etc.. just double action like a revolver except internal striker-fire.. pull trigger, it goes bang. Protect trigger in holster, it's carry-safe. Can't get much simpler.. one reason they're so popular. XD's are about as simple as well but with an extra feature or two.. grip safety, striker-cocked-indicator, round-chamber indicator, etc.

In contrast, Sig DA/SA has a decocker on the side as do many double/single semi's... If she considers that, she needs to be very proficient with the use of the decocker or controls of that particular weapon. I found out this is something new semi-auto shooters must understand completely as my wife laid down my Sig and thought we were swapping 5-rd shots.. It was cocked, laying there pointed down-range. I had to explain the old hammer back and ready to go until the slide racks on the last round, and the whole "safe-condition" of a Sig, decocked, hammer down.

... HK's typically are DA/SA decocker setups like Sigs (typical hammer da/sa guns).

Little things but important things to consider.

Hope that's at least a little more clear than mud. :mrgreen: Good for her that she wants to carry.


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

A good carry purse or fanny pack is essential if she will not be weraing a traditional holster. It needs to be designed for carrying a firearm for safety's sake.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

glock 26
9mm ammo is the cheapest and easily available


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

Whatever you decide to look at, keep in mind that the shorter and lighter the gun is, the greater the felt recoil will be.


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

babs said:


> After taking my wife to the range with my Sig, I know this... 1st thing to ask is if she has a clear understanding how to properly operate and holster/carry a semi-auto? Though carried in the purse, I'd highly recommend having it properly holstered to cover the trigger. I wouldn't have any gun loose unless it was a double-action revolver with about 1000lbs of trigger pull. hehehe
> 
> Glocks are simple as no external decockers, hammers, etc.. just double action like a revolver except internal striker-fire.. pull trigger, it goes bang. Protect trigger in holster, it's carry-safe. Can't get much simpler.. one reason they're so popular. XD's are about as simple as well but with an extra feature or two.. grip safety, striker-cocked-indicator, round-chamber indicator, etc.
> 
> ...


Good advise, especially on the Glocks, if she intends to have one in the chamber. But here is another thing in regards to semi-auto, make sure she can easily (strong enough) rack the slide incase there is a misfire/feed and she does not panic.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Gearheart said:


> Whatever you decide to look at, keep in mind that the shorter and lighter the gun is, the greater the felt recoil will be.


Tru-Dat!

I'd say a 9mm be the way to go due to ammo cost and they usually don't haev a lot of muzzle flip. she needs to get her hands on a few though and see what feels good to her. Personally if I was looking for one for my woman I'd be looking at things around the size of a 4-5" bbl. she is not big on auto loaders. something about the slide action bugs her to death. A model 10 S&W 38 spl is right up her alley. Those air weight Smiths are pretty nice. Friend of mine got one and it shots surprisingly well. My wife wouldn't want one but I can see where a woman would like them. They carry easy and the recoil is really not bad for a snubby.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

What has she shot? 

How much ya wanna spend? 

Try a .380 w/ a CT grip. She'll dig it and you too for getting it for her. :smt023


----------



## inspyrd (Dec 31, 2008)

My wife carries a Sig P232 in .380. It is compact, light recoil and very reliable. She tried out many guns at the range, including rentals, friends firearms and my personal collection. The Sig was by far the best fit for her.

If it does not fit her hands well and it is not comforable for her to shoot on the range, she will probally not be likely to carry it outside the home.


----------



## biohazurd (Mar 12, 2009)

Well if she doesnt have much experience with hanguns mabye see if she likes a bersa thunder .380. It was my first handgun and i was extremely happy with the gun. low recoil, pretty cheap ammo, gun is pretty small so great for CC, and best of all its easy to operate and is not expensive at all, and later if she wants something more powerful, she could use it as a back up gun to her new one. Thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Definitely a 9mm. How is he built? If she's slight in size, concealing a pistol on her person can be frustrating. Will she be carrying in a bag? I owned the sub-compact Glock 26 mentioned above. It was my first handgun and 9mm recoil in such a small frame was a tad unruly, I thought at the time. Try the Glock 19 compact model instead. It's still diminutive in size and is easier to control. Plus there's no shortage of aftermarket accessories for Glock. If there's a manufacturer of some concealment device, laser, etc. it will be available for her gun.


----------



## uchacker11 (Mar 3, 2009)

Well we finally got to the range with enough time to shoot almost everything that I could think of. We shot a G26, G19, G32, M&P9and my USPC 40. Of those she liked the compact size more as it fit her hand better. And she couldn't tell the difference between the G19 and the G32. She will be carrying it in a large purse most likely, not on her directly, but we are still looking at the gun to get her before we worry about how she will carry it. So which is better the G19 or G32? 
she is definately slight in size.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Did she prefer the compact over the subcompact? Did the subcompact have the pinky extension? My wife loved the G26 and I ended up getting her an XD9sc. After shooting it a couple times, she admits she actually likes it better than the glock. It's a heavy (for its size) gun. Definite difference in weight between it and my M&P9c. I don't think there's enough to complain about, though


----------



## uchacker11 (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes she preferred the compact over the subcompact, she did not like the grip on the subcompact. I cannot remember if it had the pinky extension or not. unfortunately the range i go to is kind of limited on the rental semi-autos they offer so she cannot shoot many different guns. As of right now I think that I am going to get her the G19 as I prefer 9mm to .357.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

She may not have liked the grip because the finger indents kind of force your hand to only be able to hold it with 2 fingers. That's why I asked about the pinky extension. That's another reason my wife prefers her xd. She doesn't have to fight those indentations.


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

I got my wife an XDm 9...and she loves it...BUT... with a 4.5" barrel,its NOT a very concealable weapon for a woman

She carries here on the farm ...but NOT on the street  :smt1099


----------



## dblshred (Jan 31, 2009)

I'd like to throw the Kahr brand into the mix. I don't own one; but from personal experience and from forum posts, I've heard several women say how well Kahrs fit in their hands.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

The Kahr fit my wife's hands really well (she loved it) until she shot it. It wanted to rotate in her hands. She liked the guns with slightly larger grips.


----------



## dblshred (Jan 31, 2009)

48dodge said:


> The Kahr fit my wife's hands really well (she loved it) until she shot it. It wanted to rotate in her hands. She liked the guns with slightly larger grips.


Just curious, was that caliber something other than 9mm?


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

The kahr was a 9. It was a little tough for me to hold onto as well. I think after handling so many regular sized grips it was just tough to get used to.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I think the S&W 3913 makes an excellent carry gun, especially for people for people with small hands.

It's the perfect size for CC, Aluminum frame to help manage recoil, and single stack mag to keep the gun and grip thin.

The Lady Smith version (LS3913) is sex-zee!


----------



## shakermach (Mar 5, 2009)

Take a look at the Walther PPS. It is nice and slim and recoil is not bad at all


----------



## ahenthus (Mar 8, 2009)

A small Sig is always a good choice.


----------



## HDRDR (Feb 21, 2009)

I think by that video she could handle a 40 S&W with no problem.....a 40 is a great round....don't get stuck on the 9mm thing! JMO and a 40 Springfield XD in any style weather a sub or a larger compact or the service model would work just fine!

There a Great gun to own and keep.....

Al


----------



## Hills Creek (Mar 20, 2009)

If recoil is an issue I would continue to lean to the 9mm. Not my caliber of choice but I am not the one carrying it. Cabiler is of no value if you can't hit the target! 

I have had women come to my CCW class with everything from 22s to 45s. and the two problems they mostly have it keeping sight alignment during trigger pull and flinching because of recoil. I have a Springfield XD compact I carry to every class for people to try out and it has been a hit with almost all of the female new comers. The grip is generous but not too big, the recoil is very mild and it is deadly accurate. Trigger pull is typical Springfield, decent with something to be desired but no where as horrendous as most 38 snubbys or cheaper weapons. 

Before buying anything take her to a gun shop and let her handle mulitple canidates. Feel plays a big part in the Pull/Point/Shoot seneriao of protection


----------

